# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Favourite Disney Princess?

## BlueLace

"How DARE you! Standing around discussing my future!"

I love how she stands up for herself.

----------


## Anteros

Why Ariel, of course!  ::D:

----------


## Rawr

Belle ♥

----------


## Antidote

ARIEL

----------


## companioncube

erm.....where is rapunzel?

----------


## SmileyFace

I like them all (ah...good ol classic Disney days), but I have to say... I esp like Tiana. Just something about her... maybe it's because I was able to relate to a lot of things in "Princess and the Frog," who knows.. lol

----------


## Chantellabella

Merida in Brave. (The new Disney type princess) She's tough and don't take nuttin from nobody!!

Gone are the days of a swooning maiden

----------


## ShyGuy82

One vote for Jasmine, and it's mine!?  You people sicken me!  :Tongue:

----------


## Cam

Little Mermaid  :Razz:

----------


## Borophyll

I'm torn between Ariel and Belle.

----------


## L

Belle - such a sweetheart

----------


## Lizard

Oh, probably Belle.   ::):

----------


## The Wanderer

I like Rapunzel most, but she wasn't up there so I voted Belle

----------


## WintersTale

I thought Jasmine was hot as a kid, but I like Belle's personality the most.

----------


## Frogger

Belle is the cutest of them all.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Ariel. But I like Belle also.

----------

